# The Monster Mash! Kholek Throgg WoC army!



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

OK, so with the new WHFB edition I have been wanting to do a new project. I have been tinkering with this idea for a while and have accumulated most of the models needed for the list and with the changes improving most of the units in it I decided it was due.

Started out with the characters since I am still working out how to do the Trolls themselves, but I know I want them to look like Ice Trolls. Lots of fur on them, leaning heavily on the style of the Giant (Abominable Snowbeast).

OK so without further adoooo....

Throgg




























Still need to do the weapon claws and base.

Kholek





























a shot with Sgt "Oops I crapped my pants" for scale










The Giant after sculpting fur on the gaps 



















The Shaggoth with 2CCWs











C&C appreciated! k:


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

looks good where/how did you get kholek?
rep+


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

One of the best kholek models I've seen to date.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Very cool, i'kll look forward to seeing the finished products.

Your oxidisation on the armour is one of the best i've seen.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Looking very good so far k:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Two very well painted models there.

I might have added a brighter colour to Kholek to add contrast; however, that is personal preference.

The fur filler is very good also.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

amazing job on the MPG models.
how did you get that brass/ bronze on Kholek


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice work DK!!! Throgg and Kholek are looking awesome and I can't wait to see the giant painted up.


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Looks like a lot of fun to model/paint. Cheers on the models!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Wow thye look amazing and I really like the actual models too.


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

A shame that he didn't pull trough with thiss You guys might want to look at the date since this log is out of 2010 so this a quite a feat of threadomancy


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Ah... but these models are still on my shelf, glaring at me to finish them. After my tournament in Feb I may do just that...


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

sometimes Thread Necros inspire us to start anew eh DK?


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Inspire...force.... whatever. lol


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Panic not; I am sure no-one will assume you are just a blow-hard if we do not see any progress on these soon.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)




----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

DeathKlokk said:


>


Best smiley ever.

As my last post lacks a smiley here are two to make up the average:


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

never fear, Dave. I shall return to the cold North.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

return soon!
that and share some painting secrets.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

OK, my tourney is out of the way so it's time move on to something else...like this army!

I have a buddy who is encouraging me to return to the land of the square bases and a new local group starting a WHFB escalation league. So it looks like the proper time to return to the Ice Trolls I believe. 

I'm meeting the group Monday and we start with 750 pts. so I'll be assembling some Chaos Hounds in during our hang out get-together time. I'll be making up a list and start assembly this week.

stay tuned...


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

After looking back at the previous page, I'm very pleased to hear your rebooting this project. The painting and the modelling looks great, especially on that Kholek.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Wonderful! Looking forward to seeing them!


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

The Group met last night. Good bunch of guys. Some new some I knew. I got some Chaos Hounds assembled and we agreed upon 750 pts. to start.

I also picked up some materials to make some cool bases for the army. I'll get some test work done this week and we'll see how they turn out.

My 750 list:

Throgg

4 Trolls
3 Trolls
3 Trolls
10 Hounds
10 Hounds

So I need to get 10 Trolls at least assembled this week.... ::sigh::


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Ok so the group agreed to start tomorrow instead of last week since nobody was ready, lol.

I'm trying to at least get stuff assembled. I got 8 trolls assembled. I just need to sculpt some feet and heads (since the Spawn have hooves) then throw on a bunch of fur.

I do have some progress to show for the Hounds though!


















I have the first 20 Hounds to this level. So far so good!


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

20 hounds at that level.... :shok:

Nice to see this up again DK look forward to seeing some nice work passing through. :good:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

The hounds are looking great man!!!! Looking forward to seeing the whole group!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

An excellent start for the Hounds. Pale fur with dark bone should be great.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Beautiful start on the hounds DK, a formation of 20 should look stunning on the board. Your opponents will be to stunned at their quality and not realize that they just got charged in the flank! LOL!

Keep up the good work!

Regards,
DoE


----------

